# Help with decoding my 66 gto



## nmiller5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody could help me decifer or point me to a website that could help me figure out the original color, tranny, interior, etc... Data plate shows
07C 2881
ST 66-24217 KAN13882 BODY
TR 223-B
E 2WG 5Y
B-B PAINT

I did figure out the second line as far as production number and place of build but if someone could help with the rest of these numbers and letters, I would greatly appreciate it. Just curious of its originality.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

nmiller5000 said:


> I was wondering if anybody could help me decifer or point me to a website that could help me figure out the original color, tranny, interior, etc... Data plate shows
> 07C 2881
> ST 66-24217 KAN13882 BODY
> TR 223-B
> ...


Welcome to the forum,

07C = Build date 3rd week of July
ST 66-24217 = 1966 Pontiac GTO Hardtop
KAN13882 = 13,882 Pontiac GTO hardtop manufactured in the Kansas City, MO plant.
TR 223-B = Black bucket seats,
E = Soft-ray tinted glass (all windows)
2WG = 2 speed automatic with a console
5Y = Deluxe front seat belts
B-B PAINT = Blue Charcoal body and top color


----------



## nmiller5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

I wholeheartedly recommend buying a 50 dollar PHS report for any GTO you own. Even if it is a beat up roller, you and the car, and the future restorers of the car should have it, no ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## nmiller5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Trying to see if matching numbers?*



05GTO said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> 07C = Build date 3rd week of July
> ST 66-24217 = 1966 Pontiac GTO Hardtop
> ...


Hi Randy,
I was wondering if you could help with my motor coding to see if original or not? Its a little hard to see but I think it has 655029 but its really hard to tell if it has an additional number before that. If it does, I would guess it is 0655029 with YX underneath it. I have bought the chassis shop manual and body manual but I haven't had much luck with breaking codes. Thanks in advance for helping out a rookie.
Neil


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Neil,

YX is listed for both 66 (389) and 67 (400), it appears to be an engine from the b-body and if it is an early 67 the number 0655029 would be the engine unit number.

See if you can find the casting number, in 66 it was located on the distributor pad next to the date code, in 67 the casting number was moved to the rear of the block on the passenger side behind the #8 cylinder.

Here are the casting numbers for 66 and 67;

1966 326 9778840 
1966 389 9778789 
1966 421 9778791 Early Year 
1966 421 9772611 Late Year 
1967 326 9786339 
1967 400 9786133 
1967 428 9786135 4 bolt main


----------



## nmiller5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

*casting number*



05GTO said:


> Neil,
> 
> YX is listed for both 66 (389) and 67 (400), it appears to be an engine from the b-body and if it is an early 67 the number 0655029 would be the engine unit number.
> 
> ...


Looks like 67 version with it reading 481988


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

nmiller5000 said:


> Looks like 67 version with it reading 481988


A 481988 casting and the YX letter code together is for a 1972 400 cid with 200 hp 4bbl.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but, here's what I found with the letter code YX and casting 481988.

YX A-body 73 400 185 Turbo 400 L-65 P 1x2 481988 2 
YX A-body 72 400 175 Turbo 400 L-65 R 1x2 481988 2 
YX A-body 71 400 265 Turbo 400 L-65 1x2 481988 2 
YX B-body 73 400 185 Turbo 400 L-65 P 1x2 481988 2 
YX B-body 72 400 175 Turbo 400 L-65 R 1x2 481988 2 
YX F-body 73 400 185 Turbo 400 L-65 P 1x2 481988 2 
YX F-body 72 400 175 Turbo 400 L-65 R 1x2 481988 2 
YX F-body 71 400 265 Turbo 400 L-65 1x2 481988 2


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

68greengoat said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but, here's what I found with the letter code YX and casting 481988.
> 
> YX A-body 73 400 185 Turbo 400 L-65 P 1x2 481988 2
> YX A-body 72 400 175 Turbo 400 L-65 R 1x2 481988 2
> ...


I checked and you are correct, what is your source? I am using Fred Teufert's website.


----------



## nmiller5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Decoding my 66*



05GTO said:


> A 481988 casting and the YX letter code together is for a 1972 400 cid with 200 hp 4bbl.


Thank you so much for your help and time. Not exactly what I wanted to find out but atleast I know now.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The date code on the dist. pad should confirm the engine's year as well as the codes on the heads,

Cylinder Heads


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

05GTO said:


> I checked and you are correct, what is your source? I am using Fred Teufert's website.


Here's my source:
Pontiac Power

You taught Grasshopper well...


----------

